# Dearvillainmusic.com



## Dear Villain (Jul 22, 2017)

Greetings all!

Just thought I'd take a moment and introduce you to my new website, http://www.dearvillainmusic.com To coincide with the launch of the site, I've released a brand new album of orchestral music which I hope you'll check out https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/dearvillain2 (here)

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 25, 2017)

Congrats!

(You spelt "pursuit" wrong).


----------



## Dear Villain (Jul 25, 2017)

Good catch! 

Dave
p.s. did you ever get to listening to music as you promised you would the last time you critiqued my site?


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Indeed I have! Actually listened to most of them tonight!


----------



## Dear Villain (Jul 27, 2017)

Alrighty, then.


----------

